

Ask HN: What's a programming technique you felt you should've learned sooner? - era86

I&#x27;ve JUST learned about SOLID OOP a couple of months ago. I always had &quot;feelings&quot; about code that broke these principles, but never had a way to explain it. Now, I have something concrete to use when I discuss somewhat unclean code with others.
======
japhyr
I should have learned to write tests a long time ago.

I'm not necessarily a fan of full-on TDD, but I would have been better off on
some previous projects if I had written tests that provided at least partial
coverage.

------
bliti
Talking a short walk when stuck on a problem.

------
hanspeide
The power of debuggers.

